# Battery Wraps



## BioHAZarD

Hey Guys

Just did my first rewrap on 4 samsung 25R's

Please just comment on whether the wrapping on the ends are sufficient for "safe" use in mech mods?

Thanks in advance












Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Looks good, nice job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Justin Pattrick said:


> Looks good, nice job


Shot thanks

Was just worried abt the ends by the top cap

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Smoke187

looks good, but I would go slightly thicker on the ends. I found that when i wrapped mines almost as thin as yours, it started to come loose and weak, after a short while. 
But I must commend you on a nice clean cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Smoke187 said:


> looks good, but I would go slightly thicker on the ends. I found that when i wrapped mines almost as thin as yours, it started to come loose and weak, after a short while.
> But I must commend you on a nice clean cut


Thanks

Yeah these were pre cut. Not my doing  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## ChrisFJS

Where did you go get the wraps?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Skyblue vaping. Got them abt a year ago. Only used them now.

I actually need to find ou where everybody else gets theirs

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Stosta

I know Vape King has wraps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I know Vape King has wraps.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I use the ones from Fasttech and they are perfectly cut. I have the clear wraps, so people always freak out when they see my batteries thinking I'm using them without wraps.....lol. It's like an ongoing prank

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

zadiac said:


> I use the ones from Fasttech and they are perfectly cut. I have the clear wraps, so people always freak out when they see my batteries thinking I'm using them without wraps.....lol. It's like an ongoing prank


Haha

I can imagine they freak out. 

Thanks

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## zadiac

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10012801/2155601-18650-battery-sleeve-pvc-heat-shrinkable-tube

This is what I bought. 2 Packs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

zadiac said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10012801/2155601-18650-battery-sleeve-pvc-heat-shrinkable-tube
> 
> This is what I bought. 2 Packs.


Thanks

Have not tried them before but now i have a good reason to.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome job !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Atomix vapes also sells the wraps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Wyvern said:


> Atomix vapes also sells the wraps


Thanks buddy

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## shabbar

and lung candy . i wrapped my batteries in black. looks cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> and lung candy . i wrapped my batteries in black. looks cool


I do not see dem wraps on the LungCandy site?


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> I do not see dem wraps on the LungCandy site?



@Andre pm @Maxxis he will sort you out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Is it easy to do this?


----------



## BioHAZarD

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Is it easy to do this?


very very easy


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did mine with a blowtorch far away but they made holes on the folds from the quick shrinking, used the hairdryer and worked like a charm

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Chris du Toit said:


> Did mine with a blowtorch far away but they made holes on the folds from the quick shrinking, used the hairdryer and worked like a charm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Blowtorch. Hehe   

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Andre

Chris du Toit said:


> Did mine with a blowtorch far away but they made holes on the folds from the quick shrinking, used the hairdryer and worked like a charm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


My experience exactly - hairdryer works the best. Here is a video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Please remember that vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or services in the general threads of the forum. We are in the "batteries" forum which forms part of the general threads.

Please dont ask them direct questions of this nature because they then feel compelled to reply. 

Rather send the vendor concerned a PM 

Or better still, the vendor concerned could start a new thread to this effect in their dedicated subforum.

Thanks


----------



## Rossouw

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Please remember that vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or services in the general threads of the forum. We are in the "batteries" forum which forms part of the general threads.
> 
> Please dont ask them direct questions of this nature because they then feel compelled to reply.
> 
> Rather send the vendor concerned a PM
> 
> Or better still, the vendor concerned could start a new thread to this effect in their dedicated subforum.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry about that, I completely forgot about that. I deleted the post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Tesiyi BAtteries have been a real pain because they are tight in a few of my mods so that have not really been used... and then a couple of my VTC5's were looking tatty so I decided to have a go at rewrapping them. With the precut wraps it was pretty easy top do. Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Soprono

https://www.fasttech.com/products/4189600

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

I just got battery wraps so I'll be trying this soon... but with a hairdryer not a blowtorch....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Bumping this thread up....
Just to share caution so we dont slack as today when i was inspecting my freshly off the charger batteries i found a torn wrap.
Remember safety First peeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just wanted to say how much better the IMR battery wraps are than the ones you normally get... so I took some pics... just as well because I spotted an issue... time to rewrap again and borrow Anthea's hair dryer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Just wanted to say how much better the IMR battery wraps are than the ones you normally get... so I took some pics... just as well because I spotted an issue... time to rewrap again and borrow Anthea's hair dryer!
> 
> View attachment 95354
> View attachment 95355
> View attachment 95356
> View attachment 95357



Are those wraps available locally uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Are those wraps available locally uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Nope I'm afraid not @Clouds4Days... and they also don't ship direct to SA either...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I'm afraid not @Clouds4Days... and they also don't ship direct to SA either...



Well now that's a bummer.
But the normal wraps i been purchasing from vape cartel are pretty good. I have had no issues with them so far (only been 2 months).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have read this whole thread just now and it seems as thou i might have to rewrap both my batteries? I am going to include the whole proces in photos and if any of the profesional spot a problem help with with fixing it. 

As you will see i have forgotten the one protector ring on the one battery but not the second one. 

Help or guide me as best possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------

